# Just Ordered JWH-018......



## Dr. Conrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok so guys i just ordered 250 mg of this alleged "super-cannabinoid". Got it for 32 US Dollars at the who claims to be "The world's leading and cheapest JWH-018 Supplier."
I ordered it on Monday night and I live in Georgia. How long should I expect to wait?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Ok so guys i just ordered 250 mg of this alleged "super-cannabinoid". Got it for 32 US Dollars at the who claims to be "The world's leading and cheapest JWH-018 Supplier."
> I ordered it on Monday night and I live in Georgia. How long should I expect to wait?


Hopefully not Orion. Heard they are the ripoff.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Hopefully not Orion. Heard they are the ripoff.


 Anybody that places an order with orion still should get smacked in the face!

This dormant site has scammed for years, peeps should get their head out of their ass!


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Oct 27, 2009)

not orion. blabla.net


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Blabla.net are you serious, haha


----------



## intensive (Oct 27, 2009)

wooo, if this works, ill try it.


but blabla.net?? really? lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Ok so guys i just ordered 250 mg of this alleged "super-cannabinoid". Got it for 32 US Dollars at the who claims to be "The world's leading and cheapest JWH-018 Supplier."
> I ordered it on Monday night and I live in Georgia. How long should I expect to wait?


Make sure to let us know how it goes when you get it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Really, let us know. Most peeps on here let us know they ordered the product but never came back with any results!

JWH-018 has its good reviews and its bad reviews. Diced, and mixed opinions!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 27, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Really, let us know. Most peeps on here let us know they ordered the product but never came back with any results!
> 
> JWH-018 has its good reviews and its bad reviews. Diced, and mixed opinions!


Yeah, and half of the (9) Erowid reviews are ads. [As certain sites selling JWH-018 will link to one.]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, and half of the (9) Erowid reviews are ads. [As certain sites selling JWH-018 will link to one.]


 I will never take a honest review from a company itself... their words are but words only anticipated by obscrucity!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 28, 2009)

Blabla.net LOL. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 28, 2009)

This is what you see when you go to blabla.net

Just wanted to let you know, that it looks like a pretty good place to buy psychoactives based on this photo.


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Oct 28, 2009)

i will keep all u guys updated on the entire process.

first off i emailed [email protected] and asked when to expect my shipment. they responded some 3 hours later telling me to expect it on monday morning (11/02/09).

Meanwhile i get a call from the bank as they believe my payment was a fraudulent charge, i had to confirm that i was the one who made the purchase. btw they said they would have covered me 100% which means i could have lied and gotten refunded.

anyway as far as i was told by the RC source, it is already shipped and on its way.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> i will keep all u guys updated on the entire process.
> 
> first off i emailed [email protected] and asked when to expect my shipment. they responded some 3 hours later telling me to expect it on monday morning (11/02/09).
> 
> ...


Hey man, can you drop me a PM, so we can discuss.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 28, 2009)

would jwh be considered a research chemical? I mean we do know alot about the actions of cannabinoids on the body. I havent heard of this one yet tho. i remember reading about CY something, but it looked super pricey

the name blabla just screams scam to me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 28, 2009)

JWH-018 is a Aminoalkylindole that is also a Cannabinoid agonist. Don't think that means its a Cannabinoid.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

The real peter parker whoever he is.... is a bon-i-fied genius .... asians happy, buy from them


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

??????????


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 29, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The real peter parker whoever he is.... is a bon-i-fied genius .... asians happy, buy from them


What's your meaning?


----------



## thor420 (Oct 29, 2009)

which of the cannabinoid antagonist is most psychoactive? i hope its cp 47,497 cuz its expensive


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

thor420 said:


> which of the cannabinoid antagonist is most psychoactive? i hope its cp 47,497 cuz its expensive


 High for endless amount of hrs... its called perma-stoned


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy asians, happy products


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

Riiiight. I still dont get it


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 30, 2009)

Me neither. ha ha what are you on ndanger?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

NOTHING. He's got nothin'. EXPLAIN THYSELF!


----------



## thor420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> NOTHING. He's got nothin'. EXPLAIN THYSELF!


 i think hes talking bout the crazy asian (crazian) from the blabla site


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

I know.  I know.


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Oct 30, 2009)

JUST SO THAT EVERYONE KNOWS, "blabla" is what i used to sensor out the real website name as i dont give out RC sources on public forums. There is no real "blahblah.net" i made it up to use as a code for the real one you clowns. I cant believe u guys actually faught over this shit rofl.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

Ummm, who the fuck do you think you are and who the fuck is fighting. WTF is THIS clown talking about.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 30, 2009)

lol i totally was thinking blablah was the site, but it sounded so irreputable i never checked. now i gotta go look for a crazy asian guy to find this source


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

Mo'fo changed it to...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Mo'fo changed it to...


Go back and refresh a few times. It's actually a pretty interesting slide show. Each picture is more out of context than the previous one. And what the fuck is a bla bla kid? There's hundreds. Of course, I didn't realize that, I mean I grabbed the first pic I saw.






Sorry, just had to put this one in: I imagine Brevity is the upper right dude, but there's nothing wrong with that because he's porking the hot teacher.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 31, 2009)

thats alotta of kids to be hanging out at a rc site. that one black girl on the left looks like shes did a line of coke on acid and the white kid next to her looks like hes smoked weed everyday of his life. the one missing a tooth is obviously a drinker






Sorry, just had to put this one in: I imagine Brevity is the upper right dude, but there's nothing wrong with that because he's porking the hot teacher.[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

thor420 said:


> thats alotta of kids to be hanging out at a rc site. that one black girl on the left looks like shes did a line of coke on acid and the white kid next to her looks like hes smoked weed everyday of his life. the one missing a tooth is obviously a drinker


Yeah it's one big fucked up family getting fucked up! The white girl on the the right got hungry though and went 'nom nom nom' on the dude behind the alcoholic green sweatshirt kid. and I disagree, it looks like the black chick is on acid and just got done with a balloon of nitrous. "There's some INTENSE visuals." she says. And I know it's a picture but when I just looked at it I swear the dude behind the green sweatshirt dude winked, [even though he didn't] and I'm dead sober.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 31, 2009)

well we can all agree that the original screaming asian was on pcp for sure


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

thor420 said:


> well we can all agree that the original screaming asian was on pcp for sure


Looks like he was on coke, fucking, actually near going off, then someone turned up his headphones to super maximum volume and now he's RAGE.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just found out from a site that there going to make jwh-018 illegal. i guess that means im going to have to get cp 47,497
oh actually its all synthetic cannabinoids, but I also think its in the U.K so im good


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

thor420 said:


> I just found out from a site that there going to make jwh-018 illegal. i guess that means im going to have to get cp 47,497
> oh actually its all synthetic cannabinoids, but I also think its in the U.K so im good


Illegal in?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't find anything about criminalization in UK.


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok everyone, i said i would keep you all updated on the ordering process. as i previously stated, the guy who emailed me from the RC site said to expect it on my miami doorstep today however nothing has shown up yet. They have also been ignoring my emails for the last 24 hrs.


http://wwwDOTjwh018DOTnet is the name of the reall site

someone please tell me if this is a reliable source.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Nov 2, 2009)

What ya mean mixed? can you find any reports?


----------



## dfhrace (Nov 2, 2009)

ignoring emails for 24 hrs is not a good sign epically for a site that is supposed to be "reliable" but i hope it works out for you becasue i would love to get my hands on some jhw!


----------



## drugreference (Nov 4, 2009)

iv seen sites that look very similar to that one selling 2ci and another with 2cb but i never worked up the balls to try em


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

2C-B is a rare find. Rejoice.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 4, 2009)

yes sir, one of the reasons i didnt touch it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

Right.  LOL


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Ok everyone, i said i would keep you all updated on the ordering process. as i previously stated, the guy who emailed me from the RC site said to expect it on my miami doorstep today however nothing has shown up yet. They have also been ignoring my emails for the last 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> http://wwwDOTjwh018DOTnet is the name of the reall site
> ...


We can accept:
Direct bank transfer 
Cash 
Cheque 
UK Postal order 
Moneygram
Western Union
Alert pay


^RED FLAG!!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 5, 2009)

^^What else were you expecting? 
I was looking into that same site and decided not to. But there are plenty of legit sites that Accept all of those things. =\

Caution flag atmost with other shady aspects of the site.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> ^^What else were you expecting?
> I was looking into that same site and decided not to. But there are plenty of legit sites that Accept all of those things. =\
> 
> Caution flag atmost with other shady aspects of the site.


Yes, many sites accept these forms of payment, but the fact that they do not accept credit cards is because when people realize they have been jacked is that they can recover lost funds and expose the thief. With these forms of payment as the only options, they are gone, you are fucked...


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 5, 2009)

Indeed but previously and currently ordered and did/am recieving a package from a company that only accepts those above and an email is required just to find out shipping methods =D. But I know what you meen. Its very easy to be skeptical when your risking your money.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> We can accept:
> Direct bank transfer
> Cash
> Cheque
> ...


I think it's actually to protect both you and them from Officers Of The Law.


----------



## R0**08 (Nov 9, 2009)

I ordered some JWH-018 and JWH-073 from a person selling on ebay. The seller I got it from only sells the -073 on ebay now though cause he/she said ebay wont allow them to sell the -018 anymore. But he/she does put some listings on for the -018 but under its true chemical name. Or I can just email them to buy it. When I got it it came in chunks and I put ALITTLE bit in a cigarette and it definetly fucked me up. I dont think I can put the sellers name in here but if you search on ebay for JWH-073 they will come up. They have a bunch of listings for it and the sellers name is kinda like the name of what they are selling


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Indeed but previously and currently ordered and did/am recieving a package from a company that only accepts those above and an email is required just to find out shipping methods =D. But I know what you meen. Its very easy to be skeptical when your risking your money.





Brevity said:


> I think it's actually to protect both you and them from Officers Of The Law.


Huh. Never looked at it that way. Well then, I'm very confused by some new information I found out. Any discuss?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

What do you mean Spidey??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

If he's on Ebay then I have no respect for keeping him a secret. 

http://myworld.ebay.com/jhw4u

He's a bit expensive but sounds reputable.

Sorry if anyone is upset.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What do you mean Spidey??


One website I found out was connected to another website and mistook the one website for another website and through the .com/.net difference I eventually figured it out. And another poster in this thread helped me through PM.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

??? PM me if you would.


----------



## tebor (Nov 10, 2009)

If used properly with a vape pipe jwh-018 is very nice substance. As are 073, 200, and 250. To burn in a cigarette or weed pipe seems wasteful.
JWH's get me stoned, give me the munchies, help me sleep.
If there is a report that says it doesn't work, they weren't doing it right.
018 is best bang for the buck.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

As previously stated by one popular vendor they're have been impostor or knock-off websites that claim they sell legitimate jwh-018 when in fact they are scammers. www.jwh-018.net is one of them so beware! 

...and with the whole response to your email, be a little more patient... sometimes these people are busy and cant answer all emails in one day. Sit back and see what the week brings. If nothing arrives in the next few days then I would raise my eyebrow and ask some questions. Dont email with spite or malice but alwasys have a calm demeanor, you dont never want to piss off a vendor especially if they're legit!


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 11, 2009)

Any more updates on if they ever delivered? I'm trying to find somewhere to buy some and the same place keeps popping up :s


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

JWH mixed in a bowl of herb set ablaze works very well.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> JWH mixed in a bowl of herb set ablaze works very well.


I heard jwh-018 is becoming illegal in a few more places, is this true?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I've heard it has been made illegal in the UK.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've heard it has been made illegal in the UK.


The UK always seems the first to fall when it comes to experimental drugs!


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Nov 12, 2009)

Been 17 days since i ordered. still nothing.


----------



## Haddaway (Nov 12, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Been 17 days since i ordered. still nothing.


Dr. Conrad, I think you may be getting your product soon. I know someone else who was in your exact same situation, and they eventually thought they had been ripped off after three weeks of it not being delivered. So about a week after that he informs me he actually did receive the product, and it was very pure by what he told me. I at the time thought that Jwh-018 was a reddish rusty color, but apparently if it's very pure it's more of a offwhite color and degrades into that rust color over time, and apparently he received the offwhite color from this vendor. He also told me of a much more truthworthy and timely site, but I think I may have lost his emails now.. 
It was a site saying they were selling it for bonzai trees, and apparently it is like steroids for bonzai trees. I don't know if this is actually true, or was just a way to seem like they're doing nothing wrong?


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've heard it has been made illegal in the UK.


Not yet, but they're planning to have pretty much all of the good stuff banned by the years end 


Conrad, as for your order. I think I remember seeing somewhere that the place you ordered from is/was having problems due to the postal strike so that could be the reason your order hasn't arrived yet...don't lose hope yet!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Not yet, but they're planning to have pretty much all of the good stuff banned by the years end
> 
> 
> Conrad, as for your order. I think I remember seeing somewhere that the place you ordered from is/was having problems due to the postal strike so that could be the reason your order hasn't arrived yet...don't lose hope yet!


I overheard too that it may be very well the postal strike that is causing the delay, but who knows... can you find any verifying info. on google or the postals service official site?


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not so sure about this postal strike excuse now since according to the website "All products are shipped via 24 parcelforce in the UK and Parcelforce express worldwide." and parcelforce shouldn't have been affected at all by the strike...but if there actually was problems caused by the strike, they should be clearing up now since it stopped on wednesday


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> I'm not so sure about this postal strike excuse now since according to the website "All products are shipped via 24 parcelforce in the UK and Parcelforce express worldwide." and parcelforce shouldn't have been affected at all by the strike...but if there actually was problems caused by the strike, they should be clearing up now since it stopped on wednesday


Good observation 

Welcome to RIU mate!


----------



## R0**08 (Nov 24, 2009)

The post I made earlier in this thread about the guy selling it on ebay is void now. They kicked him off ebay for selling it. I found out they have a site though http://ncbhydro.com/


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

R0**08 said:


> The post I made earlier in this thread about the guy selling it on ebay is void now. They kicked him off ebay for selling it. I found out they have a site though http://ncbhydro.com/


That site looks shifty as fuck. Congrats on finding a site though...  ... If that truly is the Ebay seller I don't give a shit if your sourcing.


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

is it just me or do those molecule pics look like theyve been ripped off another site


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

thor420 said:


> is it just me or do those molecule pics look like theyve been ripped off another site


Many sites or vendors take a look at the framework and disclosure notes and replicated them in the best way they know how! Usually, you'll see the same layout.. you should be worry of those type of vendors.... remember payment plans and the manner in which they reply to your emails is essential for not "BEING RIPPED!"


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

i should make a face vendor site and once u complete your order it tells you its fake an makes you feel stupid. at least it would be a good learning tool


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

thor420 said:


> i should make a face vendor site and once u complete your order it tells you its fake an makes you feel stupid. at least it would be a good learning tool


That's an intuitive idea... like once your order goes through, ITS REPLY, "YOU GOT JIPPED JACKASS!" 

One nice simulation


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

wed have to keep their money though. otherwise they wouldnt learn anything


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

thor420 said:


> wed have to keep their money though. otherwise they wouldnt learn anything


I'm too much of a kind bee to do that


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Let's get it going Thor.


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Let's get it going Thor.


I know that sexy beast up there ^ thats me alright


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Worthy men of old... how about SUPER-DEITY himself 

http://home.planet.nl/~brouw724/images/nietzsche2.jpg


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck that. Here YOU are ndanger...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Fuck that. Here YOU are ndanger...


Your illustrations are worth but dimes and pennies...

But good luck trying


----------



## thor420 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wasn't this forum about JWH-018? Brev an Ndanger we should get this thing back on track
That being said I'll post the first few questions. Who here as significant synthetic cannabinoid experience, and can someone please give intel into the details of a few key gems in this synthetic cannabinoids, and the differences between them


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

thor420 said:


> Wasn't this forum about JWH-018? Brev an Ndanger we should get this thing back on track
> That being said I'll post the first few questions. Who here as significant synthetic cannabinoid experience, and can someone please give intel into the details of a few key gems in this synthetic cannabinoids, and the differences between them


018 has a way different tone in my opinion, but again don't have no actually experience with the substance! Just read a cornocopia of trip reports...

073 seems much more at home, a nice cozy... relaxing high with not too much psychedelic strain which 018 could be at times...

You may wanna talke to "BLUENINE"... he just purchased a 100mg of the stuff and said he really enjoyed it!


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 3, 2009)

My ears are burning!

018 at low doses is just like being baked on herb, munchies, constant grin etc all the same, although it creeps up on you to start with (this might just be because i bong weed and vap 018 though)...but once you creep the dose up a bit it gets a bit of a psychedelic flair to it, not in a visual way, but things can feel different. One night I could feel sparks as I ran my tongue over my teeth for example.

Once I get my new lot of 018 and 073 in, I'll take the time to do a proper experience report since, like weed, it kills my memory (woke up one morning thinking i'd had a dream about Top Gear, only to realise that I'd actually just watched an ep the night before)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> My ears are burning!
> 
> 018 at low doses is just like being baked on herb, munchies, constant grin etc all the same, although it creeps up on you to start with (this might just be because i bong weed and vap 018 though)...but once you creep the dose up a bit it gets a bit of a psychedelic flair to it, not in a visual way, but things can feel different. One night I could feel sparks as I ran my tongue over my teeth for example.
> 
> Once I get my new lot of 018 and 073 in, I'll take the time to do a proper experience report since, like weed, it kills my memory (woke up one morning thinking i'd had a dream about Top Gear, only to realise that I'd actually just watched an ep the night before)


Ah but fleeting dreams!

But that whole electric tongue phenomenon... hmmm, sounds strange! Can you please further relate...


----------



## tebor (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok Thor. From the top of my head.
200 and 250 are both nice and worth the experience. Requires a little larger dose than 018 or 073. Plus the effect of 200 and 250 doesn't last as long as 073 and 018 it seems.
the difference?
The color of 200 and 250 are different. One is yellowish and one is white. Though I forget which is which. 073 is more yellow. and 018 is white.
About a tenth of the time I smoke 018 I get anxiety (and I've been smokin weed for 16 years). Probably because my doses are too high.I get rid of the anxiety w/ alcohol or GBL or by exercise.
Usually if I do as many push ups and jumping jacks as I can the anxiety and nervous energy goes away. 
also eating will get rid of the anxiety.
But anxiety usually only lasts a bit anyway.
073, 200, and 250 never gave me anxiety.
. 
I smoked jwh's 4-5 times a day every day since July.
the best method is with a vape pipe (meth pipe).
It is most effective, least wasteful method.
Plus the smoke condenses in the pipe. so if I run out of jwh, I can can still get high for a week or two just by heating up different areas of the pipe.
there is so much condensed on the inside of my pipe that I'm probably smoking all 4 every time I smoke.
018 is the one I smoke at bedtime.
073 is the one i smoke first in the day.
200 and 250 I only had small samples. 100 mg each. So my testing was limited.
As far as describing the difference in the highs, I'm not even good at that with weed.
but I guess 200 and 250 would be what you smoked if you had stuff to get done. 018 is more heavy stone or maybe couchlock type stone. With 073 being somwhere in the middle.
When I'm coming down from a trip or a roll, I smoke 018.
I've only shared 018 with others. Everyone I've shared with enjoyed it and had positive things to say.
Also if you vape it, don't put the flame directly on the bowl or some of the jwh will burn and taste kinda bad.
Also all four have a slightly different odor and taste. I don't know how to describe the smells and tastes, but maybe nutty.

I recomend all 4 mentioned. 018 is best bang for the buck, but be careful not to over-do it. 073 is probably the best all around IMO.
If you have money to spend also try the 200 and 250.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

tebor said:


> Ok Thor. From the top of my head.
> 200 and 250 are both nice and worth the experience. Requires a little larger dose than 018 or 073. Plus the effect of 200 and 250 doesn't last as long as 073 and 018 it seems.
> the difference?
> The color of 200 and 250 are different. One is yellowish and one is white. Though I forget which is which. 073 is more yellow. and 018 is white.
> ...


Great testimony!

It seems like 018 is very anxiety prone... even the most seasoned smokers get it... I think 018 will throw me into a bad loop... therefore I would invest my money in the 073 variety


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 8, 2009)

tebor said:


> Plus the smoke condenses in the pipe. so if I run out of jwh, I can can still get high for a week or two just by heating up different areas of the pipe.


Am just realising this for myself! 

I've not had the anxiety with the 018 yet though...I did have so much of a body buzz that I had to lay down once, but that's about it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Am just realising this for myself!
> 
> I've not had the anxiety with the 018 yet though...I did have so much of a body buzz that I had to lay down once, but that's about it


This is my take on 018... if you can handle strong indica/sativa cannabis then you should be fine with the 018 variety. However, if you get kind of paranoid with regular cannabis then I would stay away from 018 as its said to be 10 times the potency.

073 would be the perfect slice for all you folks who cannot handle too big of a load!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 9, 2009)

Didn't get it yet?


----------



## tical916 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> Didn't get it yet?


I`m interested in 073, I`m one of those anxiety people. I wanted to know if it would even be worth it to try a blend or go for the straight substance?

I tried putting in a order with herbalhut for a blend, they seem kinds shady.. They ended up cancelling my order, refunding me money but never send me an email or anything explaining..


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 15, 2009)

Items have been acquired that mean I can do a comparison of 018 and 073 now


----------



## SmokingW33D (Dec 15, 2009)

So could anyone let me know if ncbhydro dot com is a good seller? Ive been reading this tread like if it was water in a desert and JWH seems like quite a substitute to MJ. I really want to try that 073 but yet again I dont want to lose my money. Any kind of help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mrbigshot (Dec 16, 2009)

dec 28 all syn cannaboids are banned over there, not legalized. dont matter, spice mixes will change there name and go at it again. really no different than it is now.

fyi if you do get the jwh be carefull, its some wicked stuff man. 5x as potent as regular stuff so go easy and start small.


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah if you go for the jwh, you'll probably want to look into getting a good pipe to vap it in and some 0.001g scales to measure it out


----------



## phahque (Dec 18, 2009)

SmokingW33D said:


> So could anyone let me know if ncbhydro dot com is a good seller? Ive been reading this tread like if it was water in a desert and JWH seems like quite a substitute to MJ. I really want to try that 073 but yet again I dont want to lose my money. Any kind of help will be greatly appreciated!


if you buy from ncbhydro.com they will gladly take your money and not send jack shit

move on to an honest legitimate vendor that isnt a thieving scumbag


----------



## phahque (Dec 18, 2009)

SmokingW33D said:


> So could anyone let me know if ncbhydro dot com is a good seller? Ive been reading this tread like if it was water in a desert and JWH seems like quite a substitute to MJ. I really want to try that 073 but yet again I dont want to lose my money. Any kind of help will be greatly appreciated!



sure ncbhydro.com is a great seller if u feel like sending money and not getting jack shit

move on to a legit vendor that isnt a shady scumbag


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Dec 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! I checked my mail yesterday, having completely forgotten about my order. I never expected it because I thought I was scammed. Anyway so there is this little card and it says "sorry we missed you blah blah blah come pick it up blah blah." so i went to the post office to get this package. Not knowing what it was gonna be I opened it right there on the counter. As soon as I looked in there my jaw dropped and I ran out of there as fast as I could.
Anyway JWH-018.net is legit after all. It just took 2.5 months to get here lol. The stuff is an off white chalky like powder. Smoked some over a bowl of regs and got completely trashed. I mean litterally trashed, it was nuts. Def gonna order more.


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, wasn't expecting that! Glad to hear it worked out for ya...and welcome to the world of jwh!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Wow, wasn't expecting that! Glad to hear it worked out for ya...and welcome to the world of jwh!


I'm glad he received it!

But he sounds a little too enthusiatic if ya know what I mean


----------



## mrlegalbuzz (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone heard of these guys? www.jwh4less.com I tried other vendors and ive been reading other posts. I've been doing different blends of the jwh-018 and 200... the mixture is good. I see stuff on these posts about different companies and there is always some service issue. I'm going to try out these guys out. hopefully they don't take 2 months to deliver like the other company listed in this post!


----------



## pot scott (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Conrad said:


> HOLY SHIT! I checked my mail yesterday, having completely forgotten about my order. I never expected it because I thought I was scammed. Anyway so there is this little card and it says "sorry we missed you blah blah blah come pick it up blah blah." so i went to the post office to get this package. Not knowing what it was gonna be I opened it right there on the counter. As soon as I looked in there my jaw dropped and I ran out of there as fast as I could.
> Anyway JWH-018.net is legit after all. It just took 2.5 months to get here lol. The stuff is an off white chalky like powder. Smoked some over a bowl of regs and got completely trashed. I mean litterally trashed, it was nuts. Def gonna order more.


why would u order again from someone who charged you like 10 dollars less than the price of 1000mg of jwh-018? and who took 2.5 months to get to you. i get a gram for 45 after shipping and it comes in 3 days.


----------



## mrlegalbuzz (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got my shipment today and ordered on the first. being the holiday and all it came really fast. jwh4less is a good bet. quality looks really good now time to try it.  I have some work to do for my blends.


----------



## Jredd (Sep 25, 2010)

I tried JWH straight and ordered from jblahblahsa.net - great supplier with quality stuff. Problem with the straight stuff for me is the dosage - I vaped a super small hit and had the worst weed paranoia I have ever felt all night.

JWH is cheap and I like the idea of legal synthetic THC but straight doses are too hard and I am not a powder guy any way. 

I just tried BetterBudz for the first time and even that was too strong but I hope dosage will be easier since it is blended with plant base. And it has several of the JWH's in the blend so I had no paranoid symptoms. Way easier and better experience that straight JWH imo.


----------



## THeChemist (Nov 19, 2010)

www.thejwh018source.com Cheapest Prices around! 1g 18.95. 5g 74.95! We also sell wholesale amounts! Come check us out!

[email protected]


----------



## scoobybuds (Nov 22, 2010)

i just ordered from betterbudz is it legit though??? im nervous i got scammed or something cus all i got in return was a reciept with no shippin track number i ordered an ounce of pt


----------



## pot scott (Nov 27, 2010)

thechemist said:


> www.thejwh018source.com cheapest prices around! 1g 18.95. 5g 74.95! We also sell wholesale amounts! Come check us out!
> 
> [email protected]



get hit your not real!!!!!


----------

